# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Give Me Advice On My Kit/Preparation

## Warheit

Hey everyone.  I thought I would place on this website something I've been compiling on paper/notes over the past few months since I moved to Colorado.  I've been comfortable and used to using minimal gear to get by for a few days over the course of my outdoorsmanship and consider myself pretty efficient out in the field, but am becoming much more interested in longer expeditions and would like some advice.

As soon as May hits I want to make the most of my opportunities and get out there and have fun.  I was able to get some decent packing in over the late summer and fall, but want to kick it up a notch.  (Primarily in high altitude environments, and plan to be in that sort of area most of the time over my expeditions.) However, I want to be adequately prepared and make sure that I've crossed all my t's and dotted my i's.   That is why I am seeking the advice of you good people on here.

Tentatively, I have come up with an Outdoorsman's Kit of some sorts, following a "Favorable Five" outline.  That is to say, I have five essential areas I want to have my bases covered in.  This is what I have come up with thus far.  I'm just asking for some suggestions or recommendations from ya'll.   Note:  I will definitely be flexible with my needs.

*The Outdoorsman’s Kit*

The easiest way to explain this kit is to have the items necessary to do extended hikes in and around the High Rockies of Colorado area.  I've used much less gear than this in the past and have been able to do weekend treks with ease, but want to be able to have gear comfortably for a week.  Outside of these listed items I plan on having a fanny pack equipped with essentials and a mini CamelBak pack that I already have that is lightweight and is it's own little unit and has some items that I have not listed below (fishing kit, whistle/mirror, etc.)

Items that are bolded, I already have and feel I have use/feel for and will keep.  The rest I need to acquire.  Most importantly -- the right pack.  I don't have anything big enough for all these items right now -- and would gladly appreciate input on that.  (Really interested in the High Sierra 50/65 L externals)

Shelter and Care Devices
_Devices that are easily transportable that provide shelter and warmth from external conditions. _ 

(1) Versatile Tarp
(1) Thermal Emergency Bivvy 
* (1) Custom First Aid and Healthcare Kit* 
*(1) Portable Tent/Shelter
(1) Sleeping Bag/Sleeping Pad*

Fire Starting, Lighting and Visibility 
_Devices essential to starting fires, creating visibility and producing light.  Always have versatility in ways to create one of survivals most essential elements.  _

(1) Headlamp (with extra batteries)
 (1) Rechargeable Flashlight
*(1) Pack of Lighters
(1) Tinder/Match Kit 
 (1) Magnesium Flint*

Weaponry and Utility
_Self-explanatory.  Looking for some advice on small game weaponry (gun).
_
*(1) Folding Knife
(1) Gerber Paraframe II  Knife/Saw
(1) Multi-Tool *
(1) Trowel 
(1) Hatchet 
(1) Midsized Machete
(1) 50 ft. Paracord

Technology, Guidance and Location

*(1) Compass
(1) GPS on Cell Phone*
(1) Solar Charger
*(1) Maps
(1) Midland Radio 22 Mile Radius*

Food and Cookery

(1) Small Cooking Kit
*(1) CamelBak Water System*
(1) Stainless Steel Water Container
(1) Iodine Tablets & Water Purification   

(Open to suggestions for better long-term rations.)

*Outside of that, I always bring some sort of reading and writing devices.  Keeps me sane.  Harmonica as well.*
*
Comments, Questions, Suggestions and EVERYTHING IS WELCOME.*

----------


## Zen buds

Looks good, but the GPS on your cell only works if you have cell coverage..  You might consider a real GPS device.

----------


## natertot

Well, the biggest thing is going out and trying it. You say you have 3-7 days of food rations. Go out for seven days straight and test it all out. See how your shelter idea holds up against different weather conditions, your tools work for the jobs needed, food and water is sufficient, etc. I have lots of different things than what you have, but what I have works for me. The big question is, does it work for you? Me kit is always changing as my mini trials prove or disprove my ideas and equipment. I used to think that a knife and a machette was suffucient for my tools. I have since added a larger knife, a multi-tool, and soon a folding saw and hatchet.

Just my thoughts for ya.

----------


## Warheit

> Looks good, but the GPS on your cell only works if you have cell coverage..  You might consider a real GPS device.


A few of the spots in Colorado I'm not too far off from civilization and have had little problems with my GPS working, but would be open to some devices that would be more reliable when that isn't an option.  Could you help me out a bit with some links?

----------


## Warheit

> Well, the biggest thing is going out and trying it. You say you have 3-7 days of food rations. Go out for seven days straight and test it all out. See how your shelter idea holds up against different weather conditions, your tools work for the jobs needed, food and water is sufficient, etc. I have lots of different things than what you have, but what I have works for me. The big question is, does it work for you? Me kit is always changing as my mini trials prove or disprove my ideas and equipment. I used to think that a knife and a machette was suffucient for my tools. I have since added a larger knife, a multi-tool, and soon a folding saw and hatchet.
> 
> Just my thoughts for ya.


Thanks for your insight -- the comments are appreciated.  A lot of those items I put on there I didn't even have initially, but have expanded as I found out what didn't work and what did.

----------


## Rick

Note: I have no experience in trekking the Rockies so not much advice. I do have a couple of questions.

When you say high altitude do you mean above the tree line? If so, a saw and certainly a machete would be of little value. I'd dump the machete anyway.

I don't see a whistle or signal mirror. Pretty standard fare regardless of where you are.

A detailed plan that you can leave with someone responsible:
http://www.adventuresmart.ca/downloads/TripPlan.pdf

My experience with a GMRS radio is they aren't very helpful unless someone with you has one, too. They are line of sight and that 22 miles is hilltop to hilltop. In a valley you are sunk. Much better off with something like a SPOT or equivalent I would think.

I don't see anything for gear repair like tape or freesole.

I don't see hiking/walking sticks. Genuinely very helpful.

It may be in your other pack but rain gear and extra cflothing.

----------


## Warheit

> When you say high altitude do you mean above the tree line? If so, a saw and certainly a machete would be of little value. I'd dump the machete anyway.


Well, not really Alpine Climate, but definitely around it.  The tree line can go as high as ~ 12,000 in the Rockies, so no, most all my venturing will be below the tree line.




> I don't see a whistle or signal mirror. Pretty standard fare regardless of where you are.


All ready in the pre-made kids I mentioned in the opening of it all.




> A detailed plan that you can leave with someone responsible:
> http://www.adventuresmart.ca/downloads/TripPlan.pdf


Thanks!




> My experience with a GMRS radio is they aren't very helpful unless someone with you has one, too. They are line of sight and that 22 miles is hilltop to hilltop. In a valley you are sunk. Much better off with something like a SPOT or equivalent I would think.


For some of my treks, I'll have company.  That is why they are in there.  But good info re: SPOT.



> I don't see anything for gear repair like tape or freesole.


Have a little bit of tape in a pouch, but this is great advice!   Complete oversight on my part.  Nice catch.




> I don't see hiking/walking sticks. Genuinely very helpful.


Usually tend to take what nature gives me, but that's an idea as well.




> It may be in your other pack but rain gear and extra cflothing.


Got quite a bit of this!   :Smile:  

Thanks, Rick!

----------


## 1stimestar

I would dump the lighters.  They don't work when they are cold or wet.

Dump the flashlight and stick with head lamps, leaving your hands free and freeing up space/weight. A good Petzl will last several days on 3 AAA being used full time.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh yea, I also wind several layers of duct tape around one of my water bottles that I use for storage, not the main one I drink from.  That way you are not taking a whole roll of tape but have several yards to use.

----------


## intothenew

> ...........GPS on your cell only works if you have cell coverage........



I can tell you first hand that is not true on an iPhone 3GS, 4, or 4S. They all have a dedicated gps chip. I can tell you second hand that it is not true on many with droid technology. 

The issue with cell/wifi on those models has to do with the mapsets, you need an app that will cache maps for the times when you don't have service. MotionX GPS is a nice one that will do just that on an iPhone. It creates what is essentially a stand alone gps on your phone for a reasonable price, between 5 & 10 bucks. Not a spot, but it will send an email with your location to whoever you choose and at the interval you choose. You must have data service or wifi for that to work. Spotty, get it? There are plenty more apps out there.

They eat away pretty good on the battery when run that way, but I see you have a solar charger on the want list.

----------


## NightShade

> Looks good, but the GPS on your cell only works if you have cell coverage..  You might consider a real GPS device.


This is incorrect.
Phones with gps have satellite receivers in them. Hence, GPS. Many times I've had no cell signal and still used gps. Waypoints are simply saved onto phone memory, and update onto the web when automatically when you have cell service again.

High altitudes- I recommend some climbing rope.

----------


## hunter63

I not real sure where you are heading out to.....but my experience on several hunting  trips..(different that just an outing, gear is trucked in or horse back)....advice from land owners in western Colorado, Grand Mesa area, advice was....never leave camp without a canteen, and a large caliber side arm.

As far as your gear, looking like a load, so I guess if it were me, I would start packing for size, but also use a scale....all that stuff is nice to have, but gets "much" particularly when ....."THERE IS NO AIR up there" and level ground is non-existent.

----------


## lucznik

I've lived in the Rockies in Utah and Wyoming pretty much all my life.  My home now is at over 7000 ft altitude and every year I hike in areas where I venture to around 12000 ft.  

None of these things make me an "expert" but, I do have a little bit of experience in the area of high altitude hiking. After looking over your list I have the following thoughts....

1. Generally speaking, the higher up you go, the less access to water you will have.  Above 8000 ft you often are stuck looking for high-alpine springs.  As a result, you may need to carry a lot more water than is your custom.  A mini-CamelBak will likely not suffice.  Get a big one (at least 64 oz and even 96+ oz if you can manage it). 

  1a.  I like water bladder systems like the CamelBak, Platypus, and others.  Using them helps a guy stay way better hydrated than with just a canteen but, I don't think it's a good idea to rely on them as an only source for carrying water.  They can be punctured more easily than most people realize and the bite valves always seem to go out at the worst possible times.  They also are nigh useless in sub-freezing temperatures.  Throw in a 32 oz Nalgene or a military canteen as a back up.  I prefer the Nalgenes because they have a wider mouth, are clear so I can see how much water I have, and they have quantity measurements on the side which help when cooking.  Stick with the 32 oz size because your water purification tablets are designed for use with a standard military canteen and this will make using them much easier.     

2. In regards to your pack.  Whatever you buy, get one that is a little smaller than you think you might want.  Extra room in a pack just results in extra, unnecessary crap being added.  A pack that is a little on the small size forces you to really justify each item's true value and will help you leave some stuff at home. 

3.  Unlike 1stimestar, I do like to have a small, bright, waterproof, LED flashlight as well as a headlamp in my pack; mostly for redundancy, though there are other uses.  Note however, I said a SMALL flashlight.  

4.  I always have a Bic lighter in my pack.  Most of the fires I light are lit with one.  I do keep alternatives available should it be too cold or too wet for the lighter but, at least in the Rockies, this is rare - especially during standard 3-season hiking. 

5.  I agree wholeheartedly with Rick - leave the machete at home.  It's just extra weight.  

6.  Your choice of gun will depend on the game you are hunting.  For small game purposes, a small .22LR revolver (S&W 34-1) is always my companion when hiking the Rockies.  It has added fresh meat to my pot many times.

7.  I have a Gerber Paraframe (I don't know if it's the II model). I have found it to be a very dangerous knife - and not in a good way.  This may be a problem that only I have but, my pinky finger very easily will slip into the holes in the scales down by the tip of the blade and I have more than once sliced my finger when trying to fish it out of my pocket.  I refuse to carry this knife as a result.

----------


## lucznik

> never leave camp without... a large caliber side arm.


I assume this advise is because of the bears.  I waffle back and forth about this.  I live and recreate in prime bear country (black bear and grizzly) and only twice in my life have I ever even seen bears in the wild.  Both times I was bowhunting and didn't have any gun at all.  Neither time did the bears prove to be dangerous.  

I did carry my .357 Magnum on my family's hiking trip to the Cirque of the Towers last year.  This was mostly to appease my wife's fears.  The gun never left its holster.  Besides, if it's bears you're afraid of, research has shown that bear spray is far more effective than any handgun.  

I don't know... like I said, I waffle back and forth about this.  Generally, I think a guy is probably better served by a .22 LR that will add something to the pot than a hand cannon that just weighs down his belt. 

If I were in Alaska, I would probably feel entirely different.

----------


## hunter63

I was following the land owners advice, on the side arm, and in all truthfulness, it never left the holster in several trips, but was a comfort.

I do agree with the water problem, that had to be the driest area I had ever experienced...save a desert.
Seemed like you get some of your air from drinking a lot of water, and everything was a lot more of an effort.

We camped at 10,500 ft and hunted up/down to near 11,500.

Altitude sickness was a problem for some guys, in particular a young guy, 15 or 16 years old that was running all over trying to impress his father.

----------


## jerry

Enough Toilet Paper in water tight container(s),, zip lock bags?

----------


## Wildthang

Get some basic medical and first aid supplies, they are not on your list. And if you take any prescription medications, be sure and take those along, of stock them in your BOB all the time! If you get hurt in the field, you will be glad you have them!
And dont forget the snake bite kit! There are rattlers in them there woods!

----------


## Trabitha

I always have duct tape, paracord, and sewing kit.  None take up too much space and all can be used for more than one use.  :Wink:

----------


## socom2173

> I would dump the lighters.  They don't work when they are cold or wet.


Keep them inside your coat or close to your body and they work fine.
 I've never understood this, I smoked for 15 years even droped my lighter in water, always got it to work.

You just shake or blow the excess water out and if it still doesn't light, just press the strike wheel against a piece of dry clothing(T-Shirt works well) I really need to make a youtube video.

----------


## socom2173

Unless your phone can download maps before you get there it will be worthless, most phones rely on maps downloaded as you go.
 I have BackCountry Navigator on my phone, I have to download maps for an area BEFORE I get out of range or I don't have them.

----------


## Warheit

> Get some basic medical and first aid supplies, they are not on your list. And if you take any prescription medications, be sure and take those along, of stock them in your BOB all the time! If you get hurt in the field, you will be glad you have them!
> And dont forget the snake bite kit! There are rattlers in them there woods!


I have created my own custom first aid kit.  That's listed in the first order of items and does include my perscription meds.  Good idea on the rattlers.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Keep them inside your coat or close to your body and they work fine.
>  I've never understood this, I smoked for 15 years even droped my lighter in water, always got it to work.
> 
> You just shake or blow the excess water out and if it still doesn't light, just press the strike wheel against a piece of dry clothing(T-Shirt works well) I really need to make a youtube video.


Oh you can get them to work after you dry them out or warm them up, but a match is more instant in those cases.  The temperatures I go out in, and the corresponding cold weather gear necessitated by those temps make it really not handy to have a lighter on an inside pocket.  I normally do, but I don't rely on it.  You have to remove mittens to dig down into an inside pocket to get it.  I realize the OP probably wont be out in -20 and colder but it is possible even in Colorado.

----------


## RandyRhoads

> And dont forget the snake bite kit! There are rattlers in them there woods!


I can't think of anything a snakebite kit would help with besides a good laugh at what a joke they are. Don't tourniquet, don't cut with a razor, and don't try sucking it out. Keep it below your heart and try not to do anything that will get your heart rate up. Remove any overlying clothing/jewelry that may constrict  when it swells.  Flush with clean water away from the site. If possible sit still and try to send for help.

----------


## randyt

I carry a zippo, a candle and a couple 55 gallon trash bags. I like the big bags in case i have to make a palmer furnace.

----------


## Rick

Of course if you go to sleep using a Palmer furnace you become the lesser known Palmer Cadaver or the Palmer Bonfire, which reverts you to the Palmer Cadaver. 

Just joking, Randy. It is a good, last ditch effort to prevent or reverse hypothermia.

----------


## randyt

well yea LOL, air is essential for survival.  Any info out in cyberspace or elsewhere on the seneca fire hole?

----------


## Wildthang

> I can't think of anything a snakebite kit would help with besides a good laugh at what a joke they are. Don't tourniquet, don't cut with a razor, and don't try sucking it out. Keep it below your heart and try not to do anything that will get your heart rate up. Remove any overlying clothing/jewelry that may constrict  when it swells.  Flush with clean water away from the site. If possible sit still and try to send for help.


Well I have seen one on the internet that creates a lot of suction on the bit area, and supposedly removes a good portion of poisen. So you're telling me that all snake bite kits are useless, becuase I really wasn't aware of that?

----------


## Rick

You can't remove the poison from the wound any more than you can suck out the liquid injected with a shot. By the time you retrieve a snake bite kit and get it open the venom has already been absorbed into the surrounding tissue. Never cut the bite area. Then you not only have a snake bite to deal with but an open wound. If you can mark the bite area then do so. That way in the unlikely event that you are bitten by a poisonous snake and can't respond to questions those treating you can find your injury.

Most snakes in the U.S. are non-venomous and even if you are bitten by a poisonous snake there is no guarantee that your were injected with venom or a load large enough to cause significant injury. The snake has the ability to activate the glands or not via the temporal muscle that surrounds the venom gland. It may only be a warning strike. If the snake has just recently eaten then it may not have enough venom to cause injury. 

Remember that snakes use venom to retrieve food and they don't waste the venom if they don't have to. 

Randy's advice is spot on. Otherwise, avoidance is your best bet.

----------


## finallyME

Snakes are rare at high altitudes.

----------


## Rick

You just need to cook them longer at high altitude. You can get them well done if you try.

----------


## RandyRhoads

> You just need to cook them longer at high altitude. You can get them well done if you try.



LOL :drunk:  My pets didn't appreciate that!Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Warheit

> Snakes are rare at high altitudes.


That is what I was going to say.  For my first planned trips out in May, they will be in areas 9,000+ ft above sea level.   Haven't heard or seen a rattler up this high, nor have many.

----------


## natertot

> LOL My pets didn't appreciate that!Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Pic kinda reminds me of the lobster tanks at the local market! :Laugh:

----------


## RandyRhoads

Lol. Funny you should mention that I had more but i'd pick them out when I felt like tanning a skin and eating one. Now i'm down to one breeding pair and 2 sub adults that can't breed yet.

----------


## Rick

"Hey Randy, how many snakes did you say you have?"
"Four. Why?"
"Cause there's only three in here."
"Uh oh."

----------


## Sarge47

> I can't think of anything a snakebite kit would help with besides a good laugh at what a joke they are. Don't tourniquet, don't cut with a razor, and don't try sucking it out. Keep it below your heart and try not to do anything that will get your heart rate up. Remove any overlying clothing/jewelry that may constrict  when it swells.  Flush with clean water away from the site. If possible sit still and try to send for help.


...if all that fails to work, immediately crouch down, place your head between your legs, and kiss your a$$ goodbye!    :Whistling:   :Creepy:

----------


## RandyRhoads

> ...if all that fails to work, immediately crouch down, place your head between your legs, and kiss your a$$ goodbye!


 Not necessarily. While it may be really painful you have a chance of living. You may just lose an appendage.

----------


## Rick

It's one of the reasons I carry a walking stick. It steps over downed logs before I do. Don't want any surprises when my foot touches down on the other side. I'll let the walking stick startle anything that might be laying there....curled up.....ready to strike.

----------


## Northern Horseman

I'm with you Rick, I never hike without a walking stick. the walking stick I have now is just the right circumference at the bottom to fit my SOG Spirit (the handle unscrews to become a spear head)
I use a threaded broom repair adapter for a pressure fit, I had to grind off some material on the threads to get it to fit.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Northern Horseman

Another thing you might consider besides the headlamp flashlight is a hand crank rechargeable flashlight multi tool. 
Extra batteries are heavy and if a short trip turns into a long haul they may not last long enough anyway.
This one might be a good option to consider Multi Tool with Hand-crank Rechargeable Torch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## SemperFi

.45 ACP ON YOUR HIP DONT LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT! Take a rifle for hunting game , I like  anything above a .243 ,but that just me and I justify the extra weight because of the threat levels depending where you'll be , I have at leat 6 mags for the .45 and another 100 or so rounds of the hunting gun ammo!

----------


## gofishm51

Pretty full list. I'd just have a few small suggestions.

-A whistle could be a good idea. You never know when you need a loud signal.

-A small bottle or tube of insect repellent.

-I'd say matches over a lighter. Maybe it's just me, but a nice box of water-proof, or strike anywhere matches (or strike-anywhere made waterproof with a little wax) can last you a long time, remain reliable, and help you plan ahead (never know when a disposable lighter will crap on you, and they can go bad quick). 

-I did find a cool product you could throw in there. It's a crank flashlight, FM radio, weather band radio, reading lamp, and cell phone charger all-in-one. I felt that this could be very useful given the route you wanna take with the GPS, not to mention it's relatively inexpensive.


Anyways, good luck with the kit. I see a lot of good suggestions above, but hopefully mine helped a little.

----------


## crashdive123

@gofishm51 - I removed the link you provided.  Since both you and the site you listed are from the same town - is the site yours?

----------


## SemperFi

I would say this (not sure what thread it was in ,but someone else said this and its true) , get 2 back packs a small and a large ,fill the large one completely , now fill the small one completely , you'll notice that you cant fit everything from the large pack into the small one , which also means you wont actually need certain items as well , you will only pack the items you really need in the small pack!

----------


## Wildthang

> I would say this (not sure what thread it was in ,but someone else said this and its true) , get 2 back packs a small and a large ,fill the large one completely , now fill the small one completely , you'll notice that you cant fit everything from the large pack into the small one , which also means you wont actually need certain items as well , you will only pack the items you really need in the small pack!


Yeah if I had one of those huge back pack with the frame that holds 5500 cubic inches of stuff, I would need wheels on the thing to even move it. I have a non framed regular sized pack that weighs around 25 pounds, and that is enough. And even at that, there are things I could probably do without.

----------


## HunterDan

A few extra cellphone batteries can always help, especially if you are using it as a GPS.  Amazon has some really cheap ones for like 10$ a pop.  Plus they hardly weigh anything.  Just make sure to keep them charged, as rechargeable batteries slowly drain by themselves, even without use.

----------


## birdman6660

Good  quality boots is number one ! Single most important thing to me !

----------

